# Apple MacBook Pro 9.1 15 Zoll mit Raid 0



## okam2 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute[FONT=&quot]☺[/FONT]

  Da hier ja viele oft auch auf der Suche nach einem neuem Laptop sind möchte 
  ich euch heute mal meine neue Anschaffung vorstellen.

  Eines noch vorweg, wie man an meiner Sig sieht, bin ich kein Apple-Nerd! 
  Ich liebe meinen "Gaming-Hammer" und schätze dessen flexibilität. 

  Aaaaber: 
  Das eine muss man den Mädels und Jungs aus Cupertino lassen, die bauen die
  besten Arbeitsgeräte! ...und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung, da ich seit 2009
  täglich mit einem MBP (MacBook Pro) arbeite.

  Wie dem auch sei...

  Mein erstes MacBook Pro hatte ich mir, wie gesagt, Juni 2009 angeschafft.
  13Zoll, 2GB Ram, C2D 2,2GHz und n´er 160GB HDD. 2010 bekam das gute 
  Stück ´ne 128GB SSD und 4GB RAM. Das Apple-Fieber hatte mich erfasst 

  2012, Dezember, kurz vor Weihnachten. Ich hatte schon lange mit ´ner 
  Neuanschaffung geliebäugelt. MacBook Pro 15Zoll Retina? Zu teuer... 
  13Zoll Retina? oder 15Zoll „Normal“?

  Die Wahl viel auf das kleinste 15Zoll. Wobei „klein“ nicht wirklich klein ist.
  Rahmendaten: Ivy Bridge Ci7 2,3GHz, 4GB DDR1600-RAM, 500GB HDD, Geforce GTM 650 u.s.w...
  Schon mal nicht schlecht, bzw. langsam. Aber ich wollte ne richtige Rackete!

  Also orderte ich noch folgende Dinge dazu:
  -           hardwrk SATA-Adapter-Kit
  -           crucial 8GB-Kit DDR1600-RAM
  -           zwei SSD Samsung 830 á 256GB für Raid 0

  Am 22.12. war dann endlich alle Teile und das MBP da und los gings
Dazu mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## okam2 (31. Dezember 2012)

Als erstes lud ich mir OS X 10.8., den meisten wohl eher als Mountain Lion bekannt,
 aus dem App-Store und fertigte mir eine Install-DVD an. Danach öffnete ich das MBP 

und ersetzte die HDD und das Spuperdrive DVD-Laufwerk durch jeweils eine Samsung 830.
Um die 830er anstatt des Superdrive zu verbauen, verwende ich das Bay-Kit von hardwrk.
Vorteil, es wir ein externes Gehäuse dafür mitgeliefert.
Zuletzt flog das originale 4GB RAM-Kit raus und wurde durch das 8GB-Kit ersetzt. 
  Alles in allem dauerte das ca. 30Min 

  Nachdem alles zusammen gebaut war, ging es ans System-Setup -> sehr einfach! 
  Apple eben...!

  Raid 0 erstellen, OS installieren, konfigurieren, fertig.

  Die Geschwindigkeit von Raid 0 mit den 2 SSD´s ist echt allererste Sahne! 
  Das Risiko eines Datenverlust geht gegen 0, da ich, wie auch bei meinem 
  13Zoll MBP, Time Machine nutze und somit alle 60 Minuten eine Datensicherung 
  stattfindet.

  Ich „höre“ jetzt schon einige sagen, „...buuuu, Apple...“. Dazu sag ich nur 
  ein´s, jeder der schon mit einem Mac gearbeitet hat, wird es immer wieder tun, 
  und zieht diesen in den meisten Fällen dem Windows PC vor.
  Außerdem sind die Dinger extrem gut verarbeitet. Mein 13er MBP ist mir mehrmals
  abgestürzt und funzt immer noch tadellos! Mal ganz zu schweigen von der
  krassen Akkulaufzeit, auch nach mehr als 3Jahren.

Einen kleinen SChaden bekommt man allerdings, wenn jemand "dein" MacBook als
Notebook oder Laptop bezeichnet (und somit über einen Kamm scheert mit allen anderen
mobilen Rechnern), schaut man den jenigen nur ungläubig an und sagt:
"Alter, das iss kein Notebook! DAS ist ein MacBook!" 
... in diesem Sinne, Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Jeanboy (31. Dezember 2012)

Was hat Raid0 nochmal mit Datensicherung zutun? Genau, nix!


Meine Schwester selbst hatte vor 6 Jahren ein Apple iBook G4, was dauerhaft Probleme gemacht hat... Erst war die Festplatte kaputt -> Reperaturzeit von mehreren Wochen,
kurze Zeit später war dann das Mainboard kaputt -> Reperaturzeit von mehreren Wochen.

Seitdem freue ich mich lieber, wenn andere damit glücklich sidn 

Das System-Setup ist m.M.n. bei Windows genauso leicht.

Wobei ich dir bei dem Punkt "sehr gutes Arbeitsnotebook" Recht geben muss.
Die stürzen eigentlich nie ab und sind für Arbeiten gut geeignet.
Dafür wird das komplette System ja auch aufeinander abgestimmt (-> nicht so wie bei Windows)


Aber für Gaming etc. sind die Teile total ungeeignet, kosten dafür aber so viel wie ein High-End Gaming PC


----------



## th_fn_styles (31. Dezember 2012)

Mir erschließt sich gerade nicht der Nutzen eines SSD-RAID0 in einem mobilen Endgerät... Aber wenn du gern ~2000€ für diese Hardware ausgibst... Mir gefallen weder das OS noch die Preisgestaltung des Herstellers, um darauf z.B. Windows laufen zu lassen.


----------



## AeroX (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja muss ja jeder selber wissen ob man für sowas die Masse an Geld ausgibt. Hauptsache man ist am ende glücklich damit 

Und solange okam2 es nicht bereut ist doch auch gut


----------



## okam2 (31. Dezember 2012)

@Jeanboy
Ich weis das Raid 0 nichts mit Datensicherheit zu tun hat, deshalb habe ich ja das Thema
vorweg genommen. Aber die Schreib/Lese-Geschwindigkeit ist annähernd doppelt so hoch
wie mit nur einer SSD (Screenshot ), mal abgesehen davon, dass der verfügbare Platz höher ist.

@th_fn_styles


th_fn_styles schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich gerade nicht der Nutzen eines SSD-RAID0 in einem mobilen Endgerät...
> Aber wenn du gern ~2000€ für diese Hardware ausgibst... Mir gefallen weder das OS noch die Preisgestaltung
> des Herstellers, um darauf z.B. Windows laufen zu lassen.



Ob Raid 0 im MBP sinnvoll ist, spielt nicht vorrangig einen Rolle. Es ist aber nunmal "leider geil"
Der Platz dafür war da und es lässt sich super damit arbeiten... vergleich das Bsw. mit Audi.
Die bauen auf A4 Plattform eine "Rakete" namens RS4 -> Sinnvoll?? Nein, aber geil
Was die Kosten angeht, richtig, günstig ist anders. Aber ich nutze meinen 
Desktop-Gaming-PC, der deutlich mehr gekostet hat, nicht mal ansatzweise so oft wie mein MBP, 
was an 6 Tagen der Woche, von 9-19Uhr auf dem Schreibtisch vor mir steht

@AeroX
Ich bereue nichts, ich LIEBE mein MBP, ich glaub du verstehst mich  Andernfalls hätte ich 
das 13 Zoll ja nicht durch das neue 15 Zoll ersetzt.

Ich bin der Meinung, eine Person die noch nie mit einem PC gearbeitet hat, würde mit einem
OS X basierenden Mac schneller zurecht kommen wie mit einem Windows-PC.


----------



## th_fn_styles (31. Dezember 2012)

okam2 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, eine Person die noch nie mit einem PC gearbeitet hat, würde mit einem
> OS X basierenden Mac schneller zurecht kommen wie mit einem Windows-PC.


 
Die kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit einem Android-Tablet besser klar als ich 

Was machst du mit der ganzen Performance des MacBooks eigentlich, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (31. Dezember 2012)

Würde mich auch intressieren

Nach meinen Recherchen und der Tatsache das Apple noch eine HDD einbaut ist, wird der Standart ja nur Sata 2 sein. Bitte berichtigen wenn falsch.

Wie wird sich denn die Performance da gross erhöhen können als mit nur einer SSD?
Auch der Benchmark sagt eigentlich nichts aus. Der sequenzielle Speed erreichts du eh nicht wichtiger währe hier der 4k Wert.


----------



## okam2 (1. Januar 2013)

@th_fn_styles
Hauptsächlich arbeite ich mit Ps, Final Cut und teilweise Corel Draw(per virtuelles Windows7).

@Icebreaker
mein altes 13ner MBP hatte nur SATA 3Gb an der HDD, das Superdrive sogar nur 1,5Gb.
Bei meinem neuen 15ner MBP sind beide SSD´s mit 6Gb angebunden.
Die 4k-Werte sind im übrigen auch sehr beeindruckend, wie ich finde, siehe Ss.

Um das hier noch einmal deutlich zu machen, der Grund für die Aufrüstung auf zwei SSD´s
im Raid-Verbund war nicht vorrangig der eff. Geschwindigkeits-Nutzen, sondern einfach
weil es möglich ist. Ich kann mich einfach für solche technischen Spielereien begeistern.
Und darum geht es doch auch, speziell auch hier in diesem Forum.
On Top, der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil beim arbeiten.


----------



## Jeanboy (1. Januar 2013)

okam2 schrieb:


> @Jeanboy
> Ich weis das Raid 0 nichts mit Datensicherheit zu tun hat, deshalb habe ich ja das Thema
> vorweg genommen. Aber die Schreib/Lese-Geschwindigkeit ist annähernd doppelt so hoch
> wie mit nur einer SSD (Screenshot ), mal abgesehen davon, dass der verfügbare Platz höher ist.


 
Du hast geschrieben:



> Die Geschwindigkeit von Raid 0 mit den 2 SSD´s ist echt allererste Sahne!
> Das Risiko eines Datenverlust geht gegen 0, da ich, wie auch bei meinem
> 13Zoll MBP, Time Machine nutze und somit alle 60 Minuten eine Datensicherung stattfindet.




Was ist bei einem Virus?
Was ist, wenn der Laptop abraucht und das ganze Innenleben mit in den Tod nimmt?
Was ist bei Diebstahl?

und, und, und...


Also sicher ist das gewiss nicht...


----------



## okam2 (1. Januar 2013)

Was den Virus angeht, nun ja sicherlich ist auch ein Mac nicht 100% sicher gegen solche Bedrohungen.
Fakt ist aber, ich nutze jetzt seit Juni 2009 tägllich einen Mac, ohne jegliche Antiviren-Software und hatte
bisher NIE das System zurück oder neu aufsetzen müssen, weil ein Virus das System lahm gelegt 
hat. ...bei meinem Windows PC ist das zwei mal passiert, obwohl ich hier Internet Security verwende.



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Was ist, wenn der Laptop abraucht und das ganze Innenleben mit in den Tod nimmt?
> Was ist bei Diebstahl?
> und, und, und...
> 
> Also sicher ist das gewiss nicht...



Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. EGAL was passiert, SSD(´s) kaputt, Hardware defekt, Diebstahl,
welche worst-case Scenarien auch immer... Durch Time Machine kann ich ALLE Daten wieder herstellen.
Setup DVD ins Laufwerk, von dieser booten, im WLAN anmelden und einfach vom Backup die Daten
die man braucht (oder auch das ganze System) auf dem Mac wiederherstellen lassen. 

Ich weiß, hört sich alles zu einfach an, aber glaub mir, genau das ist es auch!
Kein vergleich mit meinem Windows-PC...

...und nein ich arbeite nicht für Apple Aber vll ziehst Du bei der nächsten Anschaffung ja ein Mac
mit in Erwägung


----------



## Darkseth (2. Januar 2013)

okam2 schrieb:


> @Jeanboy
> Ich weis das Raid 0 nichts mit Datensicherheit zu tun hat, deshalb habe ich ja das Thema
> vorweg genommen. Aber die Schreib/Lese-Geschwindigkeit ist annähernd doppelt so hoch
> wie mit nur einer SSD (Screenshot ), mal abgesehen davon, dass der verfügbare Platz höher ist.



Jedem das seine aber... Die Sequenzellen Lese-/schreibraten sind für die Praxis völlig Wertlos 
Das, was für die geschwindigkeit verantwortlich ist, sind Zugriffszeiten, sowie die Leserate bei Kleinen 4k dateien, sowie die "Random-Read" rate.

Der Raid mit SSDs ist lediglich für ne schön hohe Zahl in einem für die Praxis wertlosen Benchmark


----------



## BomBÄr (12. Januar 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn?!

Also ich hab schon ne bestialische Speed mit dem MBP 13 MID'12 und ner 250GB Samsung SSD.
Aber 2x 830er R0?!


Krass! Hast ein Video mit der Zeit beim Systemstart? Macht sich das bemerkbar im Vergleich zu einer SSD?!

Also ich war eingefleischter Windows FAN! Hab seit Weihnachten das MBP und will zum Arbeiten etc. nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (12. Januar 2013)

Wenigstens ham se 2 Lüfter verbaut


----------



## okam2 (2. Februar 2013)

BomBÄr schrieb:


> Also ich war eingefleischter Windows FAN! Hab seit Weihnachten das MBP und will zum Arbeiten etc. nichts anderes mehr!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club 
Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass Du ab jetzt nie mehr ein anderes Notebook haben willst
Zum zocken kommt zwar auch "noch" meine Daddelmachine zum  Einsatz, aber zum Arbeiten seit 2009 auch nur noch das MBP.
Hier mal der Linkl zum Systemstart-Video  (Systemstart + Photoshop 6) ...geht schon recht zügig

@CRY_OF_FE4R
nur das man die beim MB in 90% der Fälle nicht hört. 

Es ist für alle die kein MBP nutzen schwer nachvollziehbar, spreche da ja aus eigener Erfahrung,
aber die Dinger sind Ihren, zugegebener Maßen, recht hohen Preis voll und ganz wert!


----------

